# Cackling Goose



## bank runner

I saw this cackler along with some Canadas


----------



## Shortdrift

*Not being a water fowl hunter, I ask what constitutes the difference between a "Cackler" and a Canada, other than size?*


----------



## beaver

They have a shorter bill, and are about the size of a mallard duck. They're a cool sub species that we don't get in Ohio very often.


----------



## M R DUCKS

Ok , you got me thinking...I thought there were like 12 subspecies of the Canada Goose...Wikipedia says there are 7. In 2004 the powers to be (AOU) consider the Cackler it's own species.


----------



## Matt Hougan

They are both Canada geese. There are 12 sub species of Canada geese. What is pictured is a giant and most likely a Richards. There are taverner, dusky, Aleutian, lesser, greater, etc

All of which are Canada geese


----------



## bank runner

The Cackling has been separated from the Canada Goose and is now its own species


----------



## ducky152000

by the size im guessing its a richardson. cacklers are no bigger than a drake mallard. we have only ever killed one cackler in ohio. but have shot a few Richardson's over the years.


----------



## Minnowhead

Hutchinson...or Cackler. Very cool to see and hear.


----------

